# WIP nonengine related, but machining oriented.



## hobby (Feb 15, 2015)

This is a work in progress thread for hobby machining, its not an engine, so I am posting it here on the breakroom forum.

I am in the process of doing a electronics project blog for a electronics forum I belong too, and I have a completed circuit built on my protoboard, and just now started to fabricate my printed circuit boards, for a permanent build, and so, I got out my old 1990's dremel drill press this evening, and found out that with todays modern dremel motor, that I had to get as a replacement for my 1980's model, doesnt fit the old drill press saddle, it is completely unusable for todays dremels.

I don't care to purchase another drill press for my circuit boards work, so I decided it was time to upgrade this old version, by machining a whole new saddle for it, out of aluminum bar stock, using whatever scrap I can find in my bins, and try to improve of the quality of this old drill press, the original used all plastic saddle, and that made for a nonrigid setup, I'm hoping that by fabricating this all out of metal, will improve the accuracy and stability of the unit overall.

Included in this video blog, I will need to machine the larger Vee clamping part as well as fabricate a clamping setup for the spindle nose of the new dremel design, as well as some dovetailing to fit the dovetail slide on the drill press column, then learn how to fabricate a cutter, and cut a miniature gear rack to match the original pinion gear on the drill press, so it wil be an enjoyable fabrication time, doing some measuring and layouts, as well as some fixtureing and setups, as I looked through my scrap bins, I am limited in size of material, so I will have to either machine the saddle in one piece as the original plastic, using some large round bar stock, or do a build up to get the thickness needed using the small rectangulars I have, thats all coming up.

As you can see in my videos, my electronics lab, and model machine shop, are in the same room, which was my bedroom located in our basement, where I moved into another room, to give way to converting this room into my machine shop / electronics lab, because of this it makes it very nice to work in here during the cold winter months.

Even though this is a electronics work in progress video blog, I am sharing this part with my fellow machinig hobbyists as well, as it pertains all to machining at this time.

enjoy.

here are the first set of WIP videos:

http://youtu.be/ChoiJN9QEGY
Introduction


http://youtu.be/4RZrNpOLRjI
Hobby machining series:
This is part 1
In this video, I start tearing down my old dremel drill press, and looking at design procedures for fabricating a new saddle for it, with some preliminary measurements.
enjoy.

&#12288;
http://youtu.be/l2ulxf4Mzsk
Hobby machining series:
This is part 2
In this video, I do all the major layouts, then start machining to those layout lines, to establish the projection above the surface of the workpiece, for machining the dovetail slides.
enjoy.
&#12288;
&#12288;
http://youtu.be/DXsn7akga40
Hobby machining series:
This is part 3
n this video, I machine the dovetails feature for a sliding fit to mate with the drill press quill, then a demonstration of the smooth fitting after it was lapped.
enjoy.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In the next set of videos, I will need to take my time as it requires more precision machining, I'll be machining the slot ontop of the dovetail to slide in and fasten the gear rack blank, as well as making a gear cutter, and cutting the rack, then working on the clamping mechanisms to be adjustable so as to give precision mounting for acurately drilled holes.

All that coming up.
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;


----------



## hobby (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi guys,
Next set of videos in this series:

http://youtu.be/urw_oJiNhNI

In this video I start laying out and machining the slot in the center of the dovetail, that will recieve the rack gear blank, the rack gear blank will be fastened to the dovetail with two 2-56 screws, so holes had to be drilled in the dovetail slot as well, wich required a little more accuracy in measurements and table movements to get the holes in proper locations. That's where I started using edge finding methods, and dial indicator readings, to obtain those locations.
&#12288;

http://youtu.be/-oNdhTGQumc

In this video I start laying out and machining the rack gear blank, to fit the slot in the drill press, then more features are machined into it, to fit the slot in the dovetail block, then holes are accurately located then drilled and tapped, to dryfit the rack gear blank to the dovetail block with screws, to make it one assembled unit.

Next up will be to fabricate a cutter on my lathe and mill, to be used to cut rack gear teeth, then proceed to cut those on the rack gear blank.


----------



## hobby (Mar 1, 2015)

&#12288;
http://youtu.be/TO-MnZPs_qw

In this video I start the process of taking measurements of the original rack gear teeth, then using some basic trig. figure the amount of taper the teeth are showing as trapezoidal geometry, (in other words I'm ignoring any involute curvature, to make things easier for me at the lathe), 

once that is done, then over to my lathe, I set my compound slide to cut a short taper, and I proceed to shape out of tool steel (drill rod) a form tool that fits as close as I can get it to the profile of the gear teeth, and machine it to center flat on my mill,

and then start cutting a scrap piece of aluminum barstock, with three teeth profiles to see how well the form tool performs.
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
http://youtu.be/T0HPaphncNc

In this video I start the process of measuring out the actual rack blank predone in the previous episodes, to acquire the proper height above the dovetail, then start machining the blank into a rack gear, using my homemade gear tooth forming tool, on my milling machine.

Next up will be to start assembling the rack gear to the rest of the saddle and getting everything working together as one unit.


----------



## hobby (Mar 3, 2015)

http://youtu.be/ipuMXettPqc

&#12288;
[[email protected] Unicode MS][[email protected] Unicode MS]This is a quick update, in this video I start assembling the parts already made, into the drill press for a trial run of how well the rack and pinion gears are meshing with one another, and to check rigidity of the saddle blank when the gib is tightened up, to see how smoothly the rack moves with the pinion arm.[/FONT]

[[email protected] Unicode MS]next will be the design and build of the clamping mechanisms.[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## hobby (Mar 7, 2015)

http://youtu.be/7GViWSX1teo

http://youtu.be/fOQBFWZcQeo

http://youtu.be/s7U-XXR4uI8

In these three videos (9a,9b,9c), I need to make a (makeshift) insert tool holder, to hold a 60deg. threading insert, for doing internal threading on my lathe.

This is a experimental build, if it doesn't work right, then back to the drawing board for a more careful design and build, with better accuracy.

I'll know when I do the actual threading, if this will work.

Now back to my lathe to make the regestering bushing that will screw onto my dremel tool.


----------



## barnesrickw (Mar 7, 2015)

That's an awesome build and should be very accurate.  My Dremel has about 0.004 in runout, and I could live with that.  May need to make one.


----------



## hobby (Mar 8, 2015)

Barnesrickw:
Thankyou, I'm glad your enjoying these videos.


http://youtu.be/mZWGGXgKz18

In this video, I make the regestering bushing that will be screwed onto the nose of the dremel tool, I finally get to test out and see how well my makeshift threading tool holder works out, if it performs as good as I needed it too.

Next should be the bottom clamping that will house this bushing.


----------



## barnesrickw (Mar 8, 2015)

Noticed the Mayline drafting table with the K&E strait edge on it.  Nice board.  Nice video.  I have the Dremel with the newer threads which I think are 3/4-12.  Fortunately I have a tap of the same size.  Interested to see how accurate this is for you.


----------



## hobby (Mar 10, 2015)

Barnesrickw
Thankyou, In this video, I'm using my drafting board to design the details for the clamping systems.
I keep calling this a dremel tool, its actually a craftsman rotory tool, but never the less, I was very surprised to find out that the thread pitch matched 13 TPI, I thought for sure the thread on this tool would be metric. 
Maybe dremel and craftsman, are still using the SAE thread system yet.

http://youtu.be/Ne8AGqxczqs

In this video I start the designing process of the clamping systems, at the drawing board.


----------



## hobby (Mar 11, 2015)

https://youtu.be/CkGZ7DMxzLs

In this video, I'm starting to fabricate the bottom split clamp section, starting with a piece of aluminum round bar 3" dia. rough cut to around 2 1/4" long, and I faced off both ends in my lathe, and I started to layout some scribe lines on the workpiece to determine certain dimensions for rough sawing out to shape, and to confirm the drawings made for it,  which was done previously.


----------



## barnesrickw (Mar 12, 2015)

Still following.  Good presentation of a build


----------



## hobby (Mar 14, 2015)

Thankyou for the nice complement.


https://youtu.be/Gqx5HkqaS8M

In this video, I'm determining the amount of incline I would need to turn the workpiece in my vice in order to use my portable benchtop horizontal andsaw, to make a straight uniform cut to depth.
This video, 12a, is using only the math (basic trig) to figure out that angle.

Here I show some quick ways to align the workpiece in the mill vice which then is carried over to the bandsaw clamp, then I show some quick methods of measuring distances in heights and lengths on the setup, to be able to come to a conclusive determination of what angle would be needed to make this uniform depth of cut.

This math way of doing this is a perfectly acurate method in theory, however in order for the math to work out acurately I would have to be just as precise in all the preliminary measurements, as well, which the methods I used were far from precise, these measurements were just ballpark only.

Next video, 12b, will be a more simpler and probably acurate way of doing this with no math at all, just using a scribing method.


----------



## hobby (Mar 20, 2015)

https://youtu.be/9e1P3YQvhg4

In this video, I do the sawing on the workpiece, 
but first I go through a scribing method, to use as a confirmation on the angle of incline needed, then I show some setups, to get the workpiece situated in the vice at that proper angle, as well as the proper squaring up with the vice, then finally I do the cutting out of the workpiece, to get the results I'm looking for.

The next procedures will be to start setting up and fixturing it to mill out the tapers and do the boring of the hole in the center, ect....
&#12288;


----------



## hobby (Mar 22, 2015)

https://youtu.be/Q24Ny6KnlIY

In this video I take the workpiece from being roughed out from my bandsaw from last video session, to final dimensions heighth width and depth, squaring up the interior cut, so as to have reference surfaces to work from when milling and boring the features into this workpiece.

Next will be taking the workpiece to a finished part (bottom clamp), on the project itself, by machining in all the features needed.


----------



## hobby (Mar 26, 2015)

https://youtu.be/rWdoHw54qfo

In this video I layout and drill and thread the mounting holes into the dovetail block, and drill and counterbore holes into the clamp blank (workpiece), then finally assemble the two together into one unit, and give it a test fit in the dremel press to check for alignment.

The next video will be to bore the bushing hole into the clamp blank.

The bushng was made in another video which can be found at this link.
https://youtu.be/mZWGGXgKz18
enjoy.
&#12288;
&#12288;


----------



## hobby (Mar 27, 2015)

https://youtu.be/b5ubJvE8ykg

In this video, I take the time to prepare the clamp( workpiece blank),by checking everything to be concentric and square with the features already machinied into it, then when I'm satisfied all is square with eachother the best I can get it, I then do the final drilling and using my boring head I bore the hole to final size.

Next will be to finish the clamp blank, using my rotary table, then do some final angle machining features after that, to have a finished part.


----------



## hobby (Mar 27, 2015)

https://youtu.be/j3_lLbiKyNs

In this video I decided to hold off on the rotary table work, and to proceed to machine one of the angled features into the workpiece, in this 16a I try to come up with a method of utilizing a couple of machining vises and a couple angle parallels to build a makeshift angle tilted vice, to machine the first of two angled features.

Next video I'll machine the next angled feature, which is at 45 deg. 
Then it should be ready for the rotary table work.


----------



## hobby (Mar 28, 2015)

https://youtu.be/oC5gRCdoNm4

In this video, I try to setup a screwless mill vice at a angle to cut another angled feature, but instead of using my mill machine, I tried to use my benchtop horizontal bandsaw to do the cutting.

The next video should be the setup and use of my rotary table to mill out the blank into a finished part, (lower clamp).
enjoy...


----------



## hobby (Mar 30, 2015)

https://youtu.be/W7lgVCFoQbg

In this video I'm laying out the curved features to do on the rotary table, then I set up the rotary table indicating it in on the table, then indicating the workpiece on the RT.
Then I start milling out the side curve features with some drilling and plunge milling.

------------------------------------------------------------

https://youtu.be/MBLVKgTJrQo

In this video I drill and plunge mill the frontal curve features, then start using the rotary table to mill out one side curvature until it is completed.

Next video I'll finish up the other side curvature on the RT, among other things needed to do to it to bring it to a finished part.


----------



## hobby (Mar 31, 2015)

https://youtu.be/S1EkYCeKhNo

In this video I finish roughing out the other side of the curvature on the workpiece, then I go from rough milling to finish milling where I use my largest 4 flute finishing endmill, to do the final shaping of all the curved features, all rotary table work in this video.


----------



## hobby (Apr 1, 2015)

https://youtu.be/IwywgmVjaKA

&#12288;
In this video I do a quick cleanup bore using my boring head on my mill again, to clean up the out of roundness of the part, I'm working on, then the next day I fabricate the arbor to fit the nose spindle threaded bushing, so I can turn the bushing down to a final diameter, to fit the saddle part.

The next video I will turn down that diameter, to fit the saddle, then start working on finishing up the main body of the saddle by giving it its clamping properties, cutting the slot ect...


----------



## hobby (Apr 2, 2015)

https://youtu.be/ilfGWtqdzVA

&#12288;
In this video, I turn the outside diameter of the threaded bushing, down to around a thousandth or so of finished size, then polish it and lap it to have a good sliding fit with its mating piece the bottom clamp blank., 
Then I install the bushing on the dremel (craftsman) rotory tool, and do a dry fit of the tool fitted in its bushing in the clamp blank, and all the pieces made thus far assembled and further assembled onto the drill press itself for a trial run to see how everything is fitting up.

Next will be to finish the bottom clamp blank, by doing the drilling, tapping and finally slotting it, to make it into a workable clamp.


----------



## hobby (Apr 3, 2015)

https://youtu.be/MMxG4Lkzv8k

In this video I complete the bottom blank, and make it into a finished part, which now has become a bottom clamp for the saddle, I drill and tap the front then using a slitting saw, I cut the clamp slot, then mill the back side to final width, using a flycutter for that procedure, then finish up with some hand filing to remove the sharp and pointy edges.

Next I will setup this clamp workpiece back in my mill, to drill and tap a couple of auxilary holes for some addons, specifically a led lighting source, also the top clamp will need to be made as well.

Happy Easter...


----------



## hobby (Apr 6, 2015)

https://youtu.be/snst2YzMmpw

In this video I fix a problem I found with the threaded bushing I made earlier, then start working on making an accomodation for accesories to be attached to the clamp bottom.

Next video I'll work on some LED lighting accesories and any other things I need to add to this before it is a finished project.


----------



## hobby (Apr 8, 2015)

https://youtu.be/iD2aHLWVsBg

These next couple of videos, are all part of the series "Fabricating a saddle for my old dremel drill press", but these videos have to do with making a LED light source, so in this first video I'm designing and machining out the LED housing.

The next video I'll be making some brackets and clampings to attach it to the drill press, either to the saddle itself, or to the drill press vertical column.


----------



## hobby (Apr 10, 2015)

https://youtu.be/6c6s9va6oFg

&#12288;
In this video I make the decision of how I want the light source to be mounted, as well as how to make it adjustable, by modeling it after the clamping adjustment mechanism on my surface guages.

Next up will be the clamping screw and its housing, and the tightning nut, handle.


----------



## hobby (Apr 12, 2015)

https://youtu.be/s3mO5m5tosc

https://youtu.be/alGP6i9ZZYs

In these 2 videos 2b and 2c they are a continuation from the ,LED lighting, mini series,
in these 2 videos I am fabricating the clamp screw and clamp screw housing that goes along with the column clamp I made in video 1 of this mini series.

next video will be the completion of the LED light clamp,the rod to fasten the cone to, the handle tightning nut.
to make it a functional adjustable holder.


----------



## hobby (Apr 15, 2015)

https://youtu.be/6g3voUm5ap4

In this video, I'm machining the bar that will attach to the LED cone, some more lathe work involved in this video.

Next will be making the nut handle to tighten it all together.
Then the installation of the LED module itself.


----------



## hobby (Apr 15, 2015)

https://youtu.be/wjUMkIj2gjE

This concludes the mini series of making the LED lamp for my dremel drill press.

The next video will be the demonstration of using this upgraded version of my dremel drill press in conjunction with my shop made, miniature 'x y' axis mill table, to start drilling my circuit boards.


----------



## hobby (Apr 21, 2015)

https://youtu.be/eR6EsKAhBNc

&#12288;
This video is the final episode of this fabricating build,
it is the demonstration of the new saddle working in conjunction with the LED lamp, and shop made miniature positioning table, to make a printed circuit board drilling center.

Thankyou for watching the series.
Have fun in the shop...


----------



## barnesrickw (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## hobby (Apr 22, 2015)

Your welcome.

Have a great day.


----------

